# BQT P5-470W-S 1.3 - Ein altes Netzteil mit erstaunlichen Gadgets



## _chiller_ (24. Dezember 2013)

Huhu,

ich habe beim durchwühlen meiner Verpackungen für Hardwarekrams ein altes Be Quiet Netzteil von 2005 gefunden. Damals hörte das Netzteil auf den Namen "Blackline", heute wäre das vermutlich ein Dark Power wenn ich mal das P5 im Produktnamen so deuten darf.

Ich hab mir mal die Verpackung angeschaut, das Netzteil gehörte wohl 2005 zu dem besten auf dem Markt wenn man den Auszeichnungen glauben darf( u.a. PCGH 05/2005 Topprodukt). Auf der Unterseite der Verpackung sind einige Produkthighlights aufgeführt die ich von heutigen Netzteilen gar nicht mehr kenne, eventuell könnt ihr mich ja aufklären was daraus geworden ist:

3mins ECASO: Die Lüfter laufen noch 3 Minuten nach Ausschalten des PCs nach um die Hardware zu kühlen. Machen das heutige Netzteile auch noch so bzw. hat das damals wirklich einen Praxisnutzen gehabt? ^^

VGA/HDD & PCI-E Protector: Das Netzteil besitzt einige blau markierte Anschlüsse die am Kabel zusätzliche elektronische Bauteile verbaut haben, das soll Störimpulse etc. mildern. Sowas ist mir bisher nicht mehr untergekommen, wurde das verworfen oder direkt ins Netzteil integriert?

Was mich überrascht hat war die sonstige Ausstattung des Netzteils, wir reden hier immerhin von dem Jahr 2005: 
Aktives PFC, 2*6Pol PCI-E Stromstecker und genug Sata-Stecker gab es damals schon, einen 8Pol-Mainboardstecker gab es damals eigentlich nur auf Serverboards, man könnte das Netzteil also ohne Adapter an einen modernen PC anschließen. Dazu gab es damals auch schon den 1Jahr-Vor-Ort Austausch. Die Bedienungsanleitung verdient ihren Namen noch, sowas findet man heute bei keinem Netzteil mehr! Die technischen Daten sind detailliert beschrieben, zudem die genauen Kabellängen. Selbst die Polbelegung bei den einzelnen Kabeln wurde beschrieben!

Übrigens sollte derjenige, der bei euch das Modulare Kabelsystem entworfen hat einen Orden bekommen, sowas gabs 2005 vermutlich noch nicht und entsprechend erinnert das Netzteil an einen Kraken 
Beispielbild von einem 420W-Netzteil, das mit 470W hatte noch viel mehr Stecker!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sieht es bei dem Netzteil eigentlich mit der Effizienz aus, wurde damals schon auf diesen Aspekt geachtet bzw. habt ihr eventuell sogar genaue Werte?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Dezember 2013)

die nachlauf-funktion ist zumindest in den neuen powerzone netzteilen enthalten. da läuft dann nicht nur der netzteillüfter nach, sondern auch alle lüfter, die ans netzteil angeschlossen sind. was den rest angeht, keine ahnung.

und bzgl modulare kabel geb ich dir recht


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2013)

1. Kondensatoren in die PCIe Kabel packt man idR nur, wenn es anders nicht geht. Sprich im Gerät selbst kein Platz dafür vorhanden ist. Das ist eigentlich 'ne ziemlich ekelige Angelegenheit, die man eigentlich nicht möchte.
Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da überhaupt ein Elko drin ist oder ob das nicht ein einfacher Ferritkern ist. Ich glaub eher, dass es ein Ferritkern ist.

2. (voll) modulare Netzteile gab es schon damals. Auch von Listan - nur nicht unter dem be quiet Label sondern Revoltec -> Chromus II. Das waren auch nur 'irgendwelche Topower Teile' (keine Ahnung, ob P4, P5 oder P6).

3. ECASO gabs das letzte mal bei den P7 Geräten. Bei P8-P10 hat man darauf verzichtet. Hat auch beim P7 nur rumgezickt.
Und ich find, dass man auf solche unnützen Spielereien, die eh nicht wirklich funktionieren oder zu gebrauchen sind (stell dir mal vor, jemand nutzt 'ne schaltbare Steckerleiste. Was hat er dann von diesem ECASO??)
Gleiches übrigens auch mit der Lüfterregelung vom Netzteil. Das bringt nur dann was, wenn das Netzteil die Lüfter bei hoher Last auch hochregelt - was bei be quiet Geräten eigentlich nicht vorkommt. Damit ist das eigentlich unbrauchbar, zumal moderne BOards auch 4-5 geregelte Anschlüsse besitzen (z.B. ASUS Sabertooth 990FX).


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo _chiller_,

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Wir achten immer auf eine hohe und bestmöglich Effizienz. Leider liegen mir aber für das P5 keine genauen Daten mehr vor.

Ich hoffe du verstehst das.

Die einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr,

Gruß

Marco


----------

